# Turtle tank hood



## BradleighS (Oct 26, 2016)

I’m beginning a build of my new tank for my Musks, had them almost a decade I’d say, maybe 8-9 years, from hatchlings, just want them in a slightly bigger tank. 

Currently have a rimless tank with lamp stands and led light bar resting on the top, but want a cabinet hood (not sure on the exact wording so I’ll explain as simple as I can)

*A close-able lid which has heat and uv bulbs mounted within, strip lights underneath and can be opened easily for feeding etc, I’ll attach a photo of something.

My question is, are there anywhere UK based that sell these built or are these always DIY builds, I don’t mind DIY building, But just not sure how to mount the “hood” on the tank and what material to use as waterproof etc will be required.

Also I assume it’ll need some ventilation 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

